# FS: Various fish ( Cherry Barbs,Zebra Danio,and Glow Light Tetra) $10



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Getting out of the hobby for a bit, and have to get rid of the fish in the tank.....

There's about a dozen fish. An oto, perhaps two danios, some tetra's of one variety or another.
Take them all for* $10*

I'm located in Vancouver...

Tried getting a picture of them but wasn't very fortunate as they don't want to stay still for some reason  lol


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

OBO? lol.......


----------



## bethanor (Sep 20, 2012)

What kind of tetras are they?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

A variety of them, I unfortunately can't remember the names (because I'm horrible with fish names)....

15$ is now the price .....  lol


----------



## bethanor (Sep 20, 2012)

We're looking for black skirts or black phantoms. Any of those?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I know for sure none of those..... 

I'll try to capture a picture if I can...


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Uhhhh yeah.... Oto I can excuse cause there are a million species that all look the same, but we'd really need to know the species of the other fish.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Tried to take a picture hopefully it worked. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Looks like Cherry Barbs,Zebra Danio,and Glow Light Tetra....


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

What he said..... Who's interested lol.....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumpzilla


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump... Bump... BUMP A RENO


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump.... Price reduction to 10$....


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll take em for $10. 

Where are you in Vancouver?


----------

